# Low T Quiz



## creekrat (Sep 6, 2013)

Symptoms of Low Testosterone 
(also known as “Low T,” andropause or male menopause)


Take this quick quiz to determine if low testosterone is robbing you of the enjoyment of your life and relationships. Check each of the symptoms you notice and how often it occurs.

Never Occasionally     Frequently    

Decreased interest in sex    
Nervousness or irritability
Fatigue, lack of energy or lack of motivation
Aches, pains or stiffness - joints or muscles
Dry and thinning skin - developing tiny wrinkles
Weight gain, especially around the waist.
Difficulty obtaining or maintaining an erection
Insomnia or difficulty getting a good night’s sleep
Difficulty with memory or concentration
Depression, anger and/or boredom
Feeling restless or lonely
Excessive sweating, especially at night
Increased difficulties in personal and sexual relationships

Click Here to see Your Score

If your score is less than 33, it’s likely that low testosterone is making you feel older than you are and robbing you of enjoyment. 

Scoring: 3 points for each Never, 2 points for each Occasionally and 1 Point for each Frequently. Calculate total score and post in email.


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 14, 2013)

A simpler test is to get naked and look down.  If you can't see your junk, you may have Low T.  

Thanks for your support in the Low T forum.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 14, 2013)

Another test is to get your girl naked. If you feel nothing and dont get a rise then you probably have low T. 

I remember my wife asking me wtf was wrong before i went on HRT. She was asking me if i was having an affair because i never wanted sex - thought i found her unattractive. Truth is i hadnt noticed. This sort of stuff sneaks up on you slowly... Went to the doctor a few days later, had a blood test and when i went in to get my results they gave me my first jab right there and then. A few hours later, its was like "Hello T you sexy old friend - nice to have you back..."

So try the above test. If you find yourself saying "i hope she doesn't want it tonight" then your T is probably low.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 9, 2013)

My main symptom was lack of focus. I couldn't concentrate worth a shit.


----------



## mlitt12345 (Oct 14, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> My mine symptom was lack of focus. I couldn't concentrate worth a shit.



Yes this was a major one for me too......


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 18, 2013)

mlitt12345 said:


> Yes this was a major one for me too......



And me.  Combined with lack of motivation.


----------

